# Pap for ASCUS



## mlbaker1974 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was just wondering which CPT code if any would be appropriate for a repeat pap secondary to previous abnormal pap (ASCUS)? Would we charge a low level E/M such as 99212 for the collection or is there a specific CPT code for this?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Misty


----------



## daniel (Nov 5, 2008)

DEPENDS WHO YOU ASK. SOME WOULD SAY TO USE THE LOW LEVEL E/M AND YOUr ABLE TO COLLECT A COPAY ALSO. 

OR USE Q0091.76 with the appropriate ICD-9CM. LIKE 795.08 unsatisfactory cervical cytology smear. Or V15.89 for high risk patient.


I would suggest sticking with the E/M, makes the hole process simpler. Because your pretty much guarentee reimbursement. Versus the Q0091 which reimburses OK. Ranges from 35.00 to 45.00 a pop. But alot of insurance kick this HCPCS back.

respectfully
daniel, cpc


----------



## maysons1703 (Nov 5, 2008)

If a patient presents for a diagnositic (key word) pap, then you would use an E&M rather than the HCPS code of Q0091. 

When patient presents for diagnostic procedures, when a CPT code is not available you would use an E&M level, typically a level 13 depending on components captured during service.
Melissa


----------

